# VIP222k, Dish 500 and 1000.4 Dish satelite finding - connecting



## Sidney67

It's getting cold up on the roof! 
With my 1000.4 Plus Turbo hd dish I can only catch 61.5 satellite on the 61.5 port, in Plattsburgh N.Y...and yes I did run check switch after every attempt. Should I fine tune up, down, east or west from the 61.5 position to seek the other 2 satelites? 
I tried running a cable from the Dish 500 LNB into the 1000.4's lnb's 4th input then ran check switch but the 2 satelites don't show together with the 61.5 on the VIP222K. 
Can I at least use my Dish 500's 110 & 119 reception with this set-up?


----------



## EdJ

Have you confirmed you have no trees or other obsticles in your line of sight to the satellites? I use DishPointer to check that out. I found that I had a tree that would be giving me grief in a year or two. It is now cut down.....


----------



## P Smith

Seems to me you'll need to get basic knowledge of dish setup ... Perhaps EKB help you for start - see at dishuser.org


----------



## Sidney67

Been there, done that, they say Peak on 72.7°, no dice! 
I am able to catch 61.5 on the 61.5 port and am now asking a specific question "do I fine tune up, down, east or west from the 61.5 position to get the other 2 satelites?"


----------



## Sidney67

Nope, no trees nor any obstacle. I take a 19" portable tv and my 222k up on the roof and catch the signal that way. The 500 easily catches 110 & 119 this way. Would dishpointer be better?


----------



## P Smith

get $25 satfinder and a piece of alum foil, cover outer two after you got 61.5W, make marks of Az/El, try to get 71.7W ... simple things ... watch recommended tilt ...

[follow your questions, I would advice you find someone who did such install close to you, he will do and you'll assist, collect experience; 
for now you are asking question what ppl doing DYI install usually knew before get to that cold roof...]


----------



## scooper

+1 on the satfinder. Makes it so much easier, and you don't have to drag a TV / satellite receiver to the roof. I would also suggest having some 2 way radios between the person on the roof and the person with the receiver / TV.

Edit - also add compass (magnetic).

Procedure - Install pole. Make sure pole is perfectly plumb.(part where dish goes).
assemble dish. set skew (and leave it !) from www.dishpointer.com for your zip code. You might also want to do a rough setting of elevation.
Haul dish to pole Cover outer 2 LNBs with aluminum foil (and/or conect cable to center). Using your compass, get a roughin for the azimuth. using sat finder and/or receiver, get a lock on 72 (since all transponders on 72 are COnus, it doesn't really matter as long as it has a signal). Using SMALL adjustments, gradually adjust azimuth and elevation (one at a time) until you get a maximum reading on both. NOW remove the foil on the other 2 LNBs, then do a check switch. You should now be seeing all 3 satellites. Call Dish to activate and start watching TV.

If this seems a bit duanting - I'd suggest getting a professional to install....


----------



## Sidney67

Thanks scooper, I value your recommendation and appreciate your help. I will get that satfinder. 
My LNB has 4 ports, 77° 72.7° 61.5° & LNB In.
Should I foil 77 & 61.5 & the LNB In then run cable to 72.7?


----------



## P Smith

you don't need to use foil for SatIn F-connector or any of those connectors, but do cover an 'eye' of LNBF(s)

[hope no one will harm there during the exercises]


----------



## scooper

P Smith is correct - you don't do anything where the cable goes - the foil is for the LNBs (plastic eyes on the outside)


----------



## Sidney67

All you helps is much appreciated.


> get a lock on 72 (since all transponders on 72 are COnus, it doesn't really matter as long as it has a signal). Using SMALL adjustments, gradually adjust azimuth and elevation (one at a time) until you get a maximum reading on both. NOW remove the foil on the other 2 LNBs, then do a check switch. You should now be seeing all 3 satellites.


Conversely wouldn't 77 & 72.7 come in running check switch now that I catch 61.5?
Will a single cable from any of the 3 outputs run to my vip222k be sufficient?
Any way to use a Dish 500 together with 1000.4?
I ran a cable from my Dish 500 (110&119) into the 4th input on the 1000.4 but checkswitch doesn't show both. Getting the 2 sats connected together I could try aiming the 500 for 72.7?
I have a flat roof & it's just up a short ladder thus the 19"tv & 222k not too much a burden.


----------



## harsh

Have you obtained the best possible pointing information and made the appropriate adjustments to the dish prior to mounting it? The dish must be tipped just so and slanted in line with some relatively small objects that are 22,000 miles away.


Self-installing is overrated.


----------



## Sidney67

> relatively small objects


I presume you mean satellites. 
Yes, I used the dishpointer.com co-ordinates and have locked in on 61.5 on 3 different attempts. I also used the co-ordinates for the dish 500 and easily locked-in on 110&119. 
DishDepot where I bought it put me on eternal hold, then didn't call back. Third time around they told me there's nothing on sat 61.5.


----------



## scooper

You have to lock in 61.5 on the correct LNB (the one off by itself) , along with the correct skew settings, in order to get all 3 slots. On your receiver, Point dish, then run check switch . when it completes, if you have it correct, you should see at least 61.5 and 72.7 (you may or may not see 77).

Also - 1 cable will be sufficient, when you have the DPP separater installed as well.


----------



## Sidney67

Thanks for the info Scooper, this is what I've tried several times but keep getting only 61.5. Maybe I should try slightly changing the skew with 61.5 locked in, up till now I've only played with the elevation and azimuth. The DPP separator is for the 2 tuner function of the VIP222K, right? ....and not needed to get all 3 sats for one tuner/tv use?


----------



## scooper

Sidney67 said:


> Thanks for the info Scooper, this is what I've tried several times but keep getting only 61.5. Maybe I should try slightly changing the skew with 61.5 locked in, up till now I've only played with the elevation and azimuth. The DPP separator is for the 2 tuner function of the VIP222K, right? ....and not needed to get all 3 sats for one tuner/tv use?


If you have a 222 - you need to get BOTH tuners (on the receiver) hooked up, even if you use only one. Using the separater lets you use just 1 coax for both tuners. If you don't have a separator , then you need to pull a cable for each tuner to the LNB on the dish.

On the Eastern ARC 1000.4 LNB - you have 3 LNBs - the 2 that are close together are 72 /77. Put the foil on these when you are aiming the dish.
When you aim - you set the skew, and leave it alone. All other adjustments are done with azimuth and elevation only. The dish will have a slight "dip" on the left as you view it from the back.


----------



## P Smith

Usual recommendation for multifeed dishes - start from MIDDLE LNBF/sat, for the case is 72.7W; cover outer LNBFs by foil, get max signal, then open both sides do gently play with skew and I'm assure - you will need to change AZ/EL also, just little bit.


----------

